# Does Not Compare To Dewalt



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear this about the current 1617EVS, but it's what has been going around for the past several years about Bosch-including their dishwasher line. Seems that Bosch has gotten to be too big, kinda like GE and their product line several years back.

My two (2) Bosch 1617EVSs were acquired back in the mid-90s and I love them-haven't had a bit of trouble. In fact, and I hate to admit this, but I much prefer my 1617s to my newer Festool OF1400s for dovetail routing with my Leigh jig.

Don't know what I'll replace them with when the time comes, if it comes.

Thanks for the current, update and status of what originally was a pretty, damn good router.


----------



## rodneyh (Feb 8, 2011)

I have this router as well, and have not been happy with it at all. Installing / removing the motor from the base is a pain in the butt. It has been demoted to essentially just circle cutting duty. I replaced it with the Triton MOF001KC (2.25 hp as well). The Triton has proven superior in every way imaginable. WAY more power, 1 wrench bit changes, above table adjustment.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes, Triton and Freud have some distinct advantages in a router table. 
Thanks for weighing in.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

I cannot compare to other routers you mentioned. The pain in the ass to remove the motor from the base … I actually fixed this issue with mine. I lightly wet sanded/waxed the base and it fits like a glove.
The only point that I can foresee needing improvement is the non sealed switch. But again so far I never had any problem. You have had 7 routers to play with and compare, I only have/had one … so what the hell do I know with my 1617EVSPK.
Just a point of view!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I picked up a 1617EVS kit with a second base for use in a router table, from Home Depot at a smokin' price 
The second base has "from the bottom" depth adjustment with a supplied T-wrench, though you do need to flip the lock lever.

Single wrench tool changes would have been very nice. Heck, even the 40 year old Craftsman router I inherited from my dad has that. Also, it should have a light. I picked up a newer Craftsman at a garage sale that has an LED light in the housing and it is a VERY handy feature.

I have had no issues removing the base at all. Flip the cam-over lock lever, push down on the course adjust lever to release the tab and it slides right out. Perhaps your lock lever isn't opening up enough.

My switch has a rubber bootie over it, so I assumed it was a newer one that solved the dust problem. I haven't had any issues, though I've only put light use on it so far.

Motor is smooth and quiet, I'm a big fan of soft starts and this Bosch has no perceptible "torques steer". Speed range seems more than adequate.

I like mine well enough and would give it 4 stars.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Good point about the light. That would be a nice feature.

The T-wrench seems like an afterthought. Porter Cable, Bosch, and Craftsman all offer something like this where you can make some adjustments from above-the-table, but not all. My biggest gripe about using this router in a table would be that the collet doesn't extend high enough to change bits topside. I don't mind reaching in the cabinet to unlock the base, but I don't want to crane my neck under a table trying to change bits with two wrenches. I did that with a Hitachi for a while, but it gets old in a hurry.

Porter cable comes close to a good solution, however you have to remove the router plate insert and use bent wrenches to change bits topside. Freud and Triton make routers that are well though out, and truly designed for a router table.

Anyway, it is an interesting discussion. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I just recently (like two weeks ago) finished building a router table, extension wing for my TS using a Rockler aluminum plate, and I just pull the router, plate and all from topside to change bits.

I have a 3 HP PC plunge router set up on my older router table and the router doesn't clear the hole…. and crawling around on my knees craning my neck to do bit changes is NOT where it's at.

I think I paid $150 for the 1617EVS kit, so I don't feel like I can complain too much about it's short comings.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Good review, by the way…. all factual points based on actual use.


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

The base is such a pain! For some reason my plunge base works fine but it got to the point where I couldn't stand putting it in the router table so I built a router lift.

Also, from the many times that i've had to force the base out, the router motor is extremely scratched up. Just a minor defect but not something I would expect from such a high quality company.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

sounds like a review for Dewalt by trashing the Bosch. I love mine. The switch was fixed by the company years ago ti's now sealed. The handles don't come loose. I can't even remove mine. The base is sticky to get out but not that much of a problem.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

I rarely heard much negative about this router before I bought one in December. I will have mine mounted in a table likely most of the time in a lift. So maybe most of the issues mentioned won't effect me much.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Craftsman,
Not at all. Just true words from first hand experience. I own both, and I can tell you I reach for the Dewalt. I include this information, because some woodworkers only want to buy one router. I do not have that particular affliction!


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have two of the 1617's. Sometimes the motor does stick in the base, but I manage. And I am glad that I have to twist it to get it out of the fixed base. Otherwise, I feel sure it would have dropped to the floor from under the table when I take it out. 

Even though my router table is cast iron, it was easy to drill through it so I could adjust the depth from above the table.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

I love mine, comes with the plunge and fixed base, have done a lot of routing with it, not a single glitch. I have the DeWalt 618 on my router table, can't complain about that one either, so it is a wash for me..


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

I have the same European version and have mixed feelings, the base sticks but is workable, I have 2 fixed bases, one under the router table and one for regular routing plus the plunge base, router works great although I say mixed as I did burn up the motor once and had to repair it at a HUGE cost or replace all the bases…. Not happy about the repair cost and I did not "overuse" it, maybe the humidity in my shop caused problems. I love working with the router and it does what it should but I would not buy it again due to the repair costs and problems after light use for several years, this is the "professional line" from Bosch so it should handle more than what I use it for. Generally mixed feelings on Bosch, they seem to be semiprofessional with high prices. 
Jim


----------



## Mike67 (Apr 7, 2009)

Excellent review - and sorry you've had such bad luck with it. I have a few of these and generally like them. I haven't had any issues with switches or lose handles. I do share your impressions about the bases being not so smooth to change but never felt that was much of an issue. They never jam or anything like that and once you get the hang of how they work, well, they work. I especially like the plunge base and find it very smooth and easy to use.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

I also have the Bosch 1617EVS and removing the base was not smooth so I wet sanded with 600 grit sand paper and applied a couple coats of wax. Works smoother now but I do prefer my DeWalt router with plunge base.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks - Good review - it's nice to see an honest opinion on a tool even if it's not one I agree with 100%. 
I'm one of those who thinks the Bosch is the best thing since sliced bread, although I do admit sliced bread is slightly over-rated. I got my first one with the tablesaw (estate-sale) and the switch went bad, but I was told that was fixed and my next two have lasted for a few years. My handles are tight. I do agree the bases can be hard to remove now and then but I don't do that anymore because the first two I got were the combo deals with the fixed base and plunge base and I learned you can buy just the router, no bases or anything extra, for cheaper - which I did. Now I have one for the router table and it stays, and another for freehand and a third on the way if it ever goes on sale again. If you got the kit with both bases, buying an extra motor for $160 might be an easy solution to the switching problem.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

The dewalt 618 has the best plunge base available, but the motors are unreliable.
The 1617evs motors are great.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Nightwalker,
I think you are right, there are a few accounts of motor failures. Some improvements are needed. 
For me the ergonomics are so much better on the Dewalt, and it is easier to use. I purchased a 5 year extended warranty at Lowes for a very reasonable price. No worries now.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I had a 1617 too, and liked it a lot, but also found it feeling a little top heavy compared to my Hitachi. Since I bought it specifically for dovetails, the lighter router was a better choice for the intended use. I really liked the lookd of hardwood handles, but did find them a little slippery. Nice router, but I didn't "love" it.

AFAIK, Bosch bought Freud's cutter business, not the tools, but I do wish Bosch and others would offer the topside conveniences that the Freud and Triton routers have….they're better than sliced bread. Anyone know of a reason why more don't follow suit?


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Seems like a no brainer knot. Maybe it has something to do with patent rights. Just guessing. The Freud is great for the table. I too would like to see others follow suit.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

knotscott,
According to a Freud company rep two years ago Bosch purchased Freud's power tool lineup. He thought Bosch was trying to eliminate the competition, and didn't forsee major design changes to the Bosch routers.

The MR23 is available now, with the added feature of a combo base with trigger in the handle. I checked it out at the WW show a couple years back, but it is a heavy 15 amp router (not a direct 1617 replacement). Also, the MR23 has the same limitation that most routers do - collet doesn't extend far enough to change bits topside without removing table inserts / bent wrenches etc.

No worries, I got my 1617 for hand routing so I don't use the Bosch in a table.


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

I might add: the depth you set lifts up when you lock it AND the base plate itself is NOT flat - a common problem. I had to flatten mine with sand paper on a granite block like I was truing a plane. The plunge base on the other hand is excellent.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Bosch announced their intention to acquire the power tool accessories business of the Freud Group in December 2008. The operative word being "accessories", but it'd be very easy to misconstrue that as "power tools", even for a rep. If they also acquired the power tools business, it would have happened some after that, but I was unaware (not the first time!).


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

I to have the 1617 in a fixed base…never took it out..have a pc in the router table,2 craftsmans for the dovetail set up.an a big 3hp Stanley in a table for a panel raiser..+ 2 shapers jet..never have to move routers..picked up all my tools over time..3 tablesaws + 2bandsaws,a RAS.an 2 drillpresses an 2 mitersaws…wow I have a bunch of junk..thats just my big tools LOL..


----------



## Bobbal (Feb 24, 2015)

I just ordered one of these on sale from Rockler. I read a lot of bad reviews on almost all the lines except for Triton. I wanted something with a plunge base and the price is right. It seems all tool manufacturers are focused on CHEAP these days. This will be my third router. My last which I still have is a Craftsmen. Never again! The motor is smooth and it cuts nice but I couldn't adjust the height without a strap wrench. My favorite and I would buy one again is my 30 year old Black and Decker I bought on sale for $44.00 in Rickles. It has nice loop handles and I can turn it on and off with my thumb while holding in an operating position. The motor has seen better days. I think the Bosch will be a step up from both units. I'll post my review when I use it some.


----------

